# ماهي جائزة نوبل واستعراض للفائزين؟



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2009)

الأب الروحي لجائزة نوبل هو الصناعي السويدي ومخترع الديناميت، ألفريد نوبل. إذ قام السويدي نوبل بالمصادقة على الجائزة السنوية في وصيته التي وثّقها في (النادي السويدي - النرويجي) في 27 نوفمبر 1895.

أُقيم أوّل إحتفال لتقديم جائزة نوبل في الآداب، الفيزياء، الكيمياء، والطب في الأكاديمية الملكية الموسيقية في مدينة ستوكهولم السويدية عام 1901. وابتداءً من عام 1902، قام الملك بنفسه بتسليم جائزة نوبل للأشخاص الحائزين عليها. تردّد الملك "أوسكار" الثاني، ملك السويد في بداية الأمر في تسليم جائزة وطنية لغير السويديين، ولكنه تقبّل الوضع فيما بعد لإدراكه لكمية الدعاية العالمية التي ستجنيها السويد.

تُسلّم جوائز نوبل في احتفال رسمي في العاشر من ديسمبر من كل عام على ان تُعلن أسماء الفائزين في شهر أكتوبر من العام نفسه من قِبل اللجان المختلفة والمعنية في تحديد الفائزين لجائزة نوبل. و العاشر من ديسمبر هو يوم وفاة الصناعي السويدي، صاحب جائزة نوبل.

جائزة نوبل للسلام هي إحدى جوائز نوبل الخمسة التي أوصى بها ألفريد نوبل. لا تعرف إلى يومنا هذا أسباب اختياره للسلام كأحد مواضيع جوائزه. فمثلا يمكن تفسير جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء أو الفيزياء لكونه مهندس كيميائي. يقترح البعض بأن نوبل أراد أن يعوض تنامي القوة المدمرة فنوبل هو مخترع الديناميت و لكن الديناميت لم يستعمل قبل وفاته.

تمنح جائزة نوبل سنويا في العاصمة النرويجية أوسلو في العاشر من ديسمبر من قبل معهد نوبل النرويجي . منحت لأول مرة سنة 1901. يتم اختيار المترشحين للجائزة من قبل هيئة يعينها البرلمان النرويجي و ذلك حسب وصية نوبل.

 الفائزون بجائزة نوبل للسلام


ألفريد نوبل تسليم جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1963

•	1901: مناصفة بين جان هنري دونانت(سويسرا)مؤسس اللجنة الدولية للصليب 

الأحمر + فريدريك باس (فرنسا)مؤسس وأول رئيس لجمعية السلام الفرنسي. 

•	1902: مناصفة بين ايلي دوكميان(سويسرا)مدير مكتب السلام العالمي في برن + شارل ألبير غوبا (سويسرا) السكرتير العام لاتحاد البرلمانات برن بسويسرا. 

•	1903: السير ويليام راندال كريمر(بريطانيا) عضو البرلمان البريطاني. 

•	1904: معهد القانون الدولي(في بلجيكا)مؤسسة علمية. 

•	1905: السيدة برتا فون سوتنر (النمسا) بارونة بيرترا وكونتسية كينسكى بالنمسا رئيس المكتب الدائم للسلام العالمي. 

•	1906: تيودور روزفلت (رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية)صاحب اتفاقية السلام بين روسيا واليابان. 

•	1907: مناصفة بين أرنستو تيودور مونيتا (إيطاليا) رئيس اتحاد لومبارد للسلام و لويس رينو (فرنسا) بروفيسور في القانون الدولي من جامعة السوربون. 

•	1908: مناصفة بين كالاس بونتس ارنولدسون (السويد)كاتب وعضو سابق في البرلمان السويدي ومؤسس اتحاد السلام السويدي و فريدريك باير (الدنمارك)عضو البرلمان السويدي ورئيس المكتب الدائم للسلام في برن.

•	1909: مناصفة بين أوجست ماري فرنسوا برناريت(بلجيكا) رئيس وزراء سابق وعضو في المحكمةالدولية و بول دو كونستنت(فرنسا)مؤسس البرلمان الفرنسي ولجنة الدفاع للمصالح القومية. 
•	1910: المكتب الدولي للسلام في برن بسويسرا. 

•	1911: مناصفة بين توبياس ميخائيل كايل آسر (هولندا)وزير هولندي ووسيط في مؤتمر القانون الخاص في هولندا و ألفريد هيرمان (النمسا) مؤسس صحيفة السلام" دى وافن نيدر". 
•	1912: اليهو روت (أمريكي) وزير خارجية أمريكى سابق ووسيط في عدد من الاتفاقات.

•	1913: هنري لافونتين(بلجيكا)عضو البرلمان البلجيكي ورئيس المكتب الدائم للسلام العالمي في برن بسويسرا. 

•	1914: لم تمنج الجائزة . 

•	1915: لم تمنج الجائزة . 

•	1916: لم تمنج الجائزة . 

•	1917: الهيئة الدولية للصلبيب الأحمر في جنيف بسويسرا، وأنشئت عام 1863. 

•	1918: لم تمنج الجائزة ،وخصصت للقسم المالى الخاص بالجائزة . 

•	1919: وودرو ويلسون (رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية رقم28 وحكم من 1913 إلى 1921)ورئيس اتحاد الدول. 

•	1920: ليون بورجوا (فرنسا) وزير خارجية فرنسى سابق ورئيس البرلمان ورئيس مجلس اتحاد الدول. 

•	1921: مناصفة بين كارل هايلمار برانتينج(السويد)رئيس وزراء سويدي سابق وعضو في مجلس اتحاد الدول و كريستيان لويس لانج(النرويج )سكرتير عام لاتحاد البرلمانات في بروكسل ببلجيكا. 

•	1922: فريد يتجو نانسين (النرويج) عالم وضمن وفد النرويج في اتحاد الدول ومنظم لشئون اللاجئين. 

•	1923: لم تمنج الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالى للجائزة. 

•	1924: لم تمنج الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالي للجائزة.

•	1925: مناصفة بين سير/أوستن شامبرلين (بريطانيا) وزير خارجية بريطاني ومفاوض في معاهدة لوجارنو + تشارلز جيتس دويز(أمريكي) نائب الرئيس الأمريكي ورئيس المفوضية للاعداد لخطة دويز .

•	1926: مناصفة بين أريستيد بريان(فرنسا) وزير خارجية فرنسى ومفاوض في معاهدة لوجارنو وبرياند كيلوج + جوستاف ستريسمان(ألمانيا) وزير خارجية ألماني ومفاوض في معاهدة لوجارنو. 
•	1927: مناصفة بين فرديناد بويسون(فرنسا) بروفيسور سابق في جامعة السوربون ومؤسس ورئيس اتحاد حقوق الإنسان + لودنيج كويد(ألمانيا). 

•	1928: لم تمنج الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالي للجائزة.

•	1929: فرانك بيلينجز كيلوج(أمريكي) وزير خارجية امريكى سابق ووسيط لحف كليوج. 

•	1930: لارس أولف ناثان سود بريلوم(سويدى)مهندس معماري. 

•	1931: مناصفة بين السيدة جان آدمز (الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية) سيدة اجتماع ورئيسة اتحاد المرأة العالمي من أجل السلام والحرية +نيكولاس موارى بتلر (الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية)رئيس جامعة كولومبيا ومؤسس ميثاق بريان كيلوج .

•	1932: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالى للجائزة. 

•	1933: سير/ نورمان إنجيل"رالف لان" (بريطانيا) كاتب وعضو المفوضية التنفيذية للاتحاد الدولى ومجلس السلام القومى.

•	1934: أرثر هندرسون (بريطانيا) وزير خارجية بريطانى سابق ومدير مؤتمر نزع السلاح عام 1932-1934 

•	1935: كارل فون أوسيتزكى (ألمانيا) صحفى. 

•	1936: كارلوس سافيدرا لاماس(أرجنتيني) وزير خارجية ورئيس الاتحاد الدولى ووسيط في النزاع بين باراجواى وبوليفيا عام 1935. 

•	1937: اللورد/ادجار الجيرنون روبرت جاسكوين (بريطانيا) كاتب ولورد سابق ورئيس حملة السلام الدولية. 

•	1938: مكتب نانسين الدولي للاجئين في جنيف بسويسرا،بدأ في نانسين عام 1921. 
•	1939: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالى للجائزة.

•	1940: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالى للجائزة.

•	1941: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالى للجائزة. 

•	1942: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالى للجائزة.

•	1943: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالى للجائزة. 

•	1944: اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر في جنيف بسويسرا (ثاني مرة) 

•	1945: كورديل هل (أمريكى)وزير امريكى سابق وأحد العاملين في الأمم المتحدة. 

•	1946: مناصفة بين السيدة اميلي جرين بلاش (أمريكية) بروفيسورة سابقة في التاريخ والعلوم الاجتماعية ورئيس شرفي للاتحاد العالمي للمرأة من أجل السلام والحرية + جون راليج موت (أمريكي) رئيس أول مجلس تفاوض عالمى ورئيس لاتحاد الشباب المسيحي . 

•	1947: مناصفة بين مجلس خدمات الأصدقاء (لندن) الذى تأسس عام 1647 و لجنة أمريكا لخدمات الأصدقاء(واشنطن) وكان أول لقاء رسمى لها 1672. 

•	1948: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصصت للقسم المالى للجائزة. 

•	1949: لورد/جون بويد (بريطانيا) طبيب وسياسي ومدير عام منظمة الأغذية والزراعة ورئيس مجلس السلام القومى ومنظمة السلام العالمى. 

•	1950: رالف بنش (أمريكي) بروفيسور بجامعة هارفارد وعمل وسيطا في فلسطين عام 1948. 
•	1951: ليون جوو (فرنسي) رئيس اتحاد التجارة ورئيس اللجنة الدولية للمجلس الأوروبي ونائب رئيس اتحاد التجارة. 

•	1952: البرت شوايتزر (فرنسي) جراح ومؤسس مستشفى لامرين في جمهورية الغابون. 
•	1953: جورج كاتليت مارشال(أمريكي) جنرال ورئيس لجنة الصليب الأحمر الأمريكية ووزير دفاع سابق ومؤسس خطة مارشال. 

•	1954: المفوضية العليا للأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين بجنيف بسويسرا. 

•	1955: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصص ثلثها للقسم الرئيسى والثلثين للقسم المالى بالجائزة. 
•	1956: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصص ثلثها للقسم الرئيسى والثلثين للقسم المالى بالجائزة. 
•	1957: ليستر بولز بيرسون (كندا) وزير خارجية كندا ورئيس الدورة السابقة للجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة . 

•	1958: دومينيك بير (بلجيكا) زعيم منظمة اللاجئين. 

•	1959: فيليب نوبل بيكر (بريطانيا) عضو برلمان بريطانيا، عمل طوال حياته من أجل السلام العالمي التعاون . 

•	1960: البرت جون لوتولى (جنوب أفريقيا) رئيس حركة التمرد في جنوب أفريقيا.

•	1961: داغ همر شولد (سويدي) السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة ، ويعد الوحيد الذى أخذ جائزة نوبل بعد وفاته حيث توفى في 18 سبتمبر 1961. 

•	1962: لينوس باولنغ (أمريكي) بمعهد كاليفورينا للتكنولوجيا في باسيدينا بكاليفورنيا وأحد المهتمين بإنهاء التجارب للأسلحة النووية(ولد 1901 وتوفى عام 1994). 

•	1963: مناصفة بين اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر جنيف سويسرا(ثالث مرة)+ رابطة مجتمعات الصليب الأحمر(جنيف بسويسرا). 

•	1964: مارتن لوثر كينج (أمريكي) زعيم مؤتمر مسحيوا الجنوب وأحد زعماء حقوق الإنسان " ولد عام 1929 وتوفى عام 1968 ". 

•	1965: منظمة اليونيسيف بنويورك والتى تأسست عام 1946. 

•	1966: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصص ثلثها للقسم الرئيسى والثلثين للقسم المالى بالجائزة. 
•	1967: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصص ثلثها للقسم الرئيسى والثلثين للقسم المالى بالجائزة. 
•	1968: رينيه كاسين (فرنسى) رئيس المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان. 

•	1969: منظمة العمل الدولية بجنيف بسويسرا. 

•	1970: نورمان بورلوج (أمريكي) قام بعدة أبحاث من أجل مركز تحسين محصول الذرة والقمح فيمدينة مكسيكو بالمكسيك. 

•	1971: ويلي برانت (ألمانيا) مستشار ألمانيا الفيدرالية ومنح الجائزة لاتباع سياسة جديدة تجاه أوروبا الشرقية وألمانيا الشرقية. 

•	1972: لم تمنح الجائزة وخصص ثلثها للقسم الرئيسى والثلثين للقسم المالى بالجائزة. 
•	1973: مناصفة بين هنرى كسنجر(أمريكي)وزير خارجية أمريكا ومستشار الأمن القومى و لى دوك ثو(فيتنام) "لكن الثاني رفض الجائزة"، ومنحا الجائزة لمبحثاتهما المشتركة لاحلال السلام في فيتنام. 

•	1974: مناصفة بين شون ماكبرايد (إيرلندا) رئيس المكتب الدولي للسلام في جنيف ولجنة نامبيا التابعة للأمم المتحدة + إيساكو ساتو(اليابان) رئيس وزراء اليابان" حكم من (1964-1972) ". 
•	1975: أندريه ديمترفيتش زخاروف (روسى) عالم نوورى سوفيتى ومن أحد المدافعين عن حقوق الإنسان. 

•	1976: مناصفة بين السيدة بيتى ويليامز +السيدة ميريد كوريجان(بريطانيا)مؤسسا حركة السلام في أيرلندا الشمالية. 

•	1977: منظمة العفو الدولية في لندن بريطانيا منظمة لحماية حقوق المساجين. 

•	1978: مناصفة بين محمد أنور السادات (مصر) رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية و مناحيم بيغن (إسرائيل) رئيس وزراء إسرائيل لإجراء مباحثات سلام مشتركة بين البلدين.

•	1979: الأم تيريزا (الهند) تقوم بالأعمال الخيرية ومشرفة للفاتيكان على رعاية الأيتام في العالم وراهبة هندية " ولدت عام 1910 في سكوبى ثم تركيا وماتت 1997". 

•	1980: ادولفو بريز ايسكيبل (الأرجنتين) نحات ومهندس معماري وزعيم حقوق الإنسان . 
•	1981: المفوضية العليا للأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين جنيف سويسرا (ثانى مرة ). 

•	1982: مناصفة بين السيدة أولفا ميرال (السويد) ديبلوماسية ومندوبة في الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة لنزع السلاح + ألفونسو جارسيا روبلز (مكسيكي)دبلوماسى ومندوب في الجميعة العامة للأمم المتحدة لنزع السلاح ووزير خارجية سابق.

•	1983: ليخ فالينسا (بولندي) مؤسس التضامن وداعى حقوق الإنسان. 

•	1984: ديسموند توتو ( جنوب أفريقيا) أسقف جنوب أفريقيا وسكرتير عام سابق للمجلس الكنائسي. 

•	1985: رابطة الأطباء الدوليون لمنع الحرب النووية في بوسطن (أمريكا).

•	1986: ايلي ويسل (الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية) رئيس لجنة الهولوكوست ومؤلف. 

•	1987: أوسكار آرياس سانشيز (كوستاريكا) رئيس كوستاريكا من (1986-1990). 

•	1988: قوات حفظ السلام التابعة للأمم المتحدة في نيويورك. 

•	1989: الدلاى لاما الرابع عشر للتبت (اسمه الحقيقي تينزين غياستو) زعيم دينى وسياسي لشعب التبت بالصين "ولد عام 1935". 

•	1990: ميخائيل جورباتشوف آخر رئيس للاتحاد السوفيتى السابق ولمساهمته في انهاء الحرب الباردة . 

•	1991: السيدة اون سان سو تشي (ميانمار أو بورما سابقا)زعيمة المعارضة وحقوق الإنسان" ولدت عام 1945 " . 

•	1992: السيدة ريجوبيرتا مينشوتوم (جواتيمالا) لحمايتها من أجل حقوق الإنسان.

•	1993: مناصفة بين نلسون مانديلا (جنوب أفريقيا) و فريدريك ويليام دى كليرك آخر رئيس أبيض لجمهورية أفريقيا وذلك لانهاء التفرقة العنصرية بها. 

•	1994: المرة الوحيدة التى جزأت الجائزة على ثلاثة أشخاص ثلث للرئيس الراحل ياسرعرفات(فلسطين){1929-2004} + اسحق رابين(إسرائيل){1922-1995}رئيس وزراء إسرائيل الراحل + شيمون بيريز(إسرائيل)ولد عام 1923،وكان وزير خارجية إسرائيل وهو رئيس إسرائيل الان. 
•	1995: مناصفة بين جوزيف روتبلت(بريطانيا)مؤسس سياسة الردع النووى + مؤتمر باجواش للعلوم والشؤون الدولية(كندا) وتأسس عام 1957 ،وذلك لجهودهما في تحديد دور الأسلحة النووية في السياحة الدولية. 

•	1996: مناصفة بين كارلوس فيليب اكسيمنس و خوزيه راموس هورتا ( تيمور الشرقية) لعملهما في ايجاد حل سلمى في الصراع في تيمور الشرقية. 

•	1997: مناصفة بين السيدة جودي ويليامز (الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية) و الحملة الدولية لمنع الألغام الأرضية(أمريكا)، لجهودهما في منع الألغام وواستخراج الموجود منها. 

•	1998: مناصفة بين جون هيوم (بريطانيا) + دافيد تريمبل(بريطانيا) لجهودهما لاحلال السلام في ايرلندا الشمالية. 

•	1999: منظمة أطباء بلا حدود في بروكسل ببلجيكا ،تأسست عام 1971. 
•	2000: كيم داى جونج(كوريا الجنوبية) رئيس كوريا الجنوبية من(1998-2003) لإقراره السلام مع كوريا الشمالية. 

•	2001: مناصفة بين كوفي عنان (غانا)السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة + منظمة الأمم المتحدة . 
•	2002اى(كينيا) ولدت عام 1940 . 

•	2005: مناصفة بين الدكتور محمد البرادعي(مصر) المدير التنفيذي للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية"ولد عام 1942" + الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية في فيينا بالنمسا وتأسست عام 1957. 
•	2006: مناصفة بين البروفسور محمد يونس من بنجلاديش وبنك جرامين مصرف الفقراء في بنجلاديش. 

•	2007: مناصفه بين آل غور لمكافحته الإحتباس الحراري واللجنة الدولية للتغيرات المناخية. 

•	2008: مارتي اهتيساري. 

واليكم بعض الصور للفائزين متمنية ان تعجبكم







جائزة نوبل






جوائز نوبل للعام الحالي بعد إعلان 






العلماء الفائزين بجائزة نوبل






يوشيرو نامبو الفائز بجائزة نوبل 

 الفائز بجائزة نوبل للأدب






لو كليزيو الفائز بجائزة نوبل






كيدلاند الحائز على جائزة نوبل






البرادعي الفائز بجائزة نوبل يتحدث 






الفائزون الثلاثة بجائزة نوبل في الفيزياء






صورة للفائزينبجائزة نوبل بالكيمياء






اختارت اكاديمية نوبل الغوص في قلب المادة والانفجار الكوني العظيم بمنحها جائزة نوبل للفيزياء لاميركي ويابانيين تكشف اعمالهم بعض اسرار ولادة الكون قبل 14 مليار سنة.

وبحسب بيان لجنة نوبل فان الجائزة منحت الى يويشيرو نامبو (87 عاما) وهو اميركي ولد في اليابان عام 1921 وكان يعمل في معهد انريكو فيرمي في شيكاغو على "اكتشافه آلية انكسار التناظر التلقائي في الفيزياء دون الذرية"

ويمكن تشبيه مبدأ هذه الآلية بسقوط قلم موضوع على رأسه يكون قبل سقوطه في حالة من التناظر غير انه يميل الى جهة معينة دون اخرى حتى اذا لم تمارس اي قوة عليه.

واستخدمت نتائج ابحاث نامبو الى حد بعيد لوضع نظرية "النموذج القياسي" وهي تستخدم لحساب تأثير التفاعل القوي الذي يربط بين البروتونات والنيوترونات في نواة الذرات.

اما الباحثان اليابانيان ماكوتو كوباياشي (34 عاما) وتوشيهيدي ماسكاوا (68 عاما) ففسرت اعمالهما ان انكسار التناظر في هذا "النموذج القياسي" يفترض "وجود ما لا يقل عن ثلاث عائلات من الكواركات في الطبيعة".

والكواركات هي جسيمات اساسية من المادة تؤلف تحديدا البروتونات والنيوترونات وبالتالي نواة الذرات.

وعند تشكل الكون كانت المادة موجودة على شكل سائل كثيف وحار يطلق عليه اسم "بلازما الكواركات واللبتونات" وعندما بردت المادة تكتلت جسيمات الكوارك فشكلت البروتونات والنيوترونات وغيرها من الجزيئيات المركبة.

وموضوع التناظر هو من اسرار الفيزياء الكبرى. فعند تشكل الكون جراء ما يعرف بالانفجار الكوني العظيم تشكلت المادة والمادة المضادة بكميات متساوية وكان من المفترض ان تلغي بعضها البعض.

غير ان "الامر لم يحصل على هذا الشكل" بحسب ما جاء في بيان لجنة نوبل.

وتابعت الاكاديمية "حصل انحراف بسيط بقيمة جزيئية اضافية من المادة لكل عشرة مليارات جزيئيات من المادة المضادة (..) وهذا الانكسار للتناظر هو الذي اتاح على ما يبدو بقاء كوننا".

وباثباتهما وجود ثلاث عائلات من الكواركات فتح كوباياشي وماسكاوا الطريق امام سلسلة طويلة جدا من الاختبارات في فيزياء الجسيمات ولا سيما لرصد الكواركين الاعلى والادنى.

وقال ايف ساكان العالم في فيزياء الجزيئيات في معهد الابحاث حول قوانين الكون الاساسية قرب باريس ان "معظم الابحاث التجريبية في الفيزياء تهدف الى تحديد ثوابت موصوفة تحمل اسم" الباحثين اليابانيين.

ولا يزال يتعين اعطاء تحديد اكثر دقة لبعض مواصفات الكوارك الاعلى المعروف بالكوارك "تروث" او الحقيقة بالانكليزية والذي رصد للمرة الاولى في مختبر فرميلاب في شيكاغو عام 1995 بواسطة مختبر تسريع تصادم الجسيمات الذي تم تشغيله في ايلول/سبتمبر قرب جنيف.

وسيسلم ملك السويد الفائزين بجائزة نوبل للفيزياء في العاشر من كانون الاول/ديسمبر ميدالية ذهبية وشهادة وشيكا بقيمة عشرة ملايين كورون سويدي (021 مليون يورو) يقسم الى نصفين النصف الاول للعالم الاميركي والنصف الثاني للعالمين اليابانيين بالتساوي.​​http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/جائزة_نوبل_للسلام


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جورجينا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى كتير ليكى جورجينا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا جورجينا 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعة


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااا على


الموضوع الجميل جدا

معلومات رااائعه

ربنا يبارككم ​


----------

